# SCB Stingray Sneak Peak - 2Cool Excusive



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

A coulple of shots of the new SCB Stingray. This boat currently being factory rigged with a Mercury Racing 225 Sport XS. It's time to go shallow...SCB style. 

Performace data will be released at the Fishing Show, Mar 5-9.

SCB Factory


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

oh u cant just give us a teaser... cmon u know better!


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

Eric,

I've been waiting to see a picture of that thing after we talked. Great looking ride. I'm curious as to what the performance numbers are going to be, but knowing you, it will run shallow and still have that special something when you look at the speedometer. lol

I wish you all the best with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Capt. Forrest

looks like it will be a smoker for the redfish tourny trail.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Very cool. I see 175 ProXS on it. Specs? Fuel Capacity/location? Rod storage in front deck?


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Is that a Cat style hull, what does it weigh? Would like some pics of the bottom if you have them. I am thinking of a new boat in the next year and I want a well built boat that will last many years, and from what I have seen of your work I have been very impressed.

Rob


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I'll take a half dozen in assorted colors and Merc's. With all the trimmin's . Looks like another nice rig out of your place.. Can't wait to see it in person

Brad


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks good!!! Can't wait to see what she'll do tomorrow. What happened to the blue metal flake?????


----------



## waderX (Sep 5, 2007)

Sweet!!!!! Cant wait to see more of it.........


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks guys.

I very excited about this one. We can configure the decks any way, including below deck rod storage. It's all custom, your way.

Performance, and Base Price at Show.

Skeeter, 
The 175 Pro XS is a great choice for the Stingray. Light and Powerfull.

Rob,
Yes, It's a cat.

I'll put a few more pics up tonight.

SCB Factory


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Nice job Eric. Next week will be a good show for you.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i like the fountain air slots, is that for when you hit the warp drive button ?


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

very very nice! what lengths will be available???


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Very interesting!

Can't wait to see speed with Pro XS 250.


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Eric, Homerun...!, you gotta be thinking what will it do with the 350sci, maybe just a test or two....?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*More Stingray*

Thanks for the replys.

Here you go...


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

Boat Looks Awesome Eric. I Would Give It A New Shiny Trailer To Go With The Bling Bling Wheels. Lol Let Me Know How It Runs.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I think you are going to sell a lot of those.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

You've got a winner there Eric. I hope to come check it out next weekend, but I'm not sure I'll get to.

T


----------



## JRC (Aug 17, 2005)

nasty, just f' in' nasty!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Pulled an all nighter, and got it done.


----------



## texasrhino (Feb 16, 2006)

very nice


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Looks awesome! You have my interest....


I want to run one when you start demoing them. If it outperforms my TranCat (about 60mph with pro xs 250) without giving up the shallow abilities, I'm in.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

What is the purpose of the cut outs in the side of the hull?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Longhorn said:


> What is the purpose of the cut outs in the side of the hull?


"Stepped" hulls or whatever you want to call them. Will let Eric chime in, but they are supposed to reduce the "skin friction" of water flowing along the bottom of the hull by introducing a little air, thus making the hull more effecient. (faster) Fairly common on go fast offshore boats. I don't think I've ever seen them on a bay boat. Heck of an idea on SCB's part to try them out.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Eric quit F'ing around and put the bubble console on an elevated platform, jeez lol. Looks good bro. Now, what made you choose the sport motor? I have heard some interesting comments on that lower unit on sub 80 m/hr boats. C u at the show, going to try and make a day trip or maybe a few days over there with a camera.... Any field tests yet????


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

Longhorn said:


> What is the purpose of the cut outs in the side of the hull?


Same reason there are dimples on a golf ball. Go here: http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/question37.htm to find out why.

T


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Great looking rig, I'm interested in hearing how she performs.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm also real interested in why the sport lower unit??? I've been told they are bad about clogging with mud and grass if run real skinny. I have never even been in a boat that had one so don't know if that is true or not. The 1.62 gear ratio may be nice to have though if it won't overheat on a shallow boat!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Looks Sweet! I'd like to see some maiden voyage pics and vid! 
Will that cat/pocket tunnel provide enough water to the prop with it jacked up as high as it is in the pic?
--Hop


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Capt. Ryan Rachunek and I took the Stingray out Sunday afternoon. The new design met, and surpassed all my expectations.



On the water, we were met with less than ideal conditions. High wind at 18 - 20 mph. 

The Stingray quickly jumped on plane with little bow rise. Slicing through 1'-2' chop, we remained dry and comfortable.


We turned in the Green Marsh area for some shallow water runn'n. I knew of a particular area that is sea grass free, with a firm bottom, just what we need for accurate testing. We easily ran 6" at speed as low as 16mpg (gps), and ran shallower without problems. 



As for shallow water hole shot. I shut the boat down in the shallows. A depth check with the Check-It Stick showed us 9" of water, with a nice firm bottom. Ryan hopped out with the video camera to capture what might happen next. I jacked the motor up to 6", dropped a little tab, put the throttle to the 225 Sport, and the Stingray took off.



Satisfied with the test so far, we headed back out of the marsh for some top speed runs. Running into an 18-20 mph head wind, we laid down consistent 65 mph runs. With a wind break from the ICW spoil we clocked 68 mph and change. I am confident with a little tweaking, and better conditions, there is more.



From my perspective, the test was a huge success. The Stingray is a blast to drive.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Wow. Those are incredible numbers! The new evolution of the flats catamaran for sure. What's the base price gonna be on that rig? Stand in line people, this one is gonna be hot!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, this thing ought to sell. What's that on the dash in the third picture?


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

I don't guess you can post a link to the video can you? THANKS


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

uh..... That's pretty bad ***! Impressive numbers as well.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Very nice!


What prop is that?


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Yep, very nice. I'll be looking for this one at the Holder show. Very interested in hull weight.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

After riding in the new SCB Stingray and helping Eric with a little video, I must say I AM EXTREMELY IMPRESSED!!!!! Shallow water performance is amazing and the boat still runs a consistant 65-66mph, even with a 20mph wind. 68.3mph was the top number I personally saw on the gps. For a maiden voyage, this boat worked to a T. The tunnel design floods your motor with water and the hull burns at speeds Eric deemed "too slow," LOL. This boat is a "must test" if you are looking for shallow water performance, with a great top end. 

Eric, how'd the videos look to you?


----------



## easy1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, that has to be the Cadillac of shallow water boats,very nice whats the lenght? i already know i can't afford one, may wait for a used one.Nice job Eric! very nice.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I know what im getting after i get out of college.......


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Eric, you should have called if you wanted some video work.... Nice numbers...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Welp Stew, when are ya ordering yours, possible 300 Merc in yo future??


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

gonna c what one will do on my tran first hehehe, or order a new tran cat.... and see how the 300 looks hehehe. Most probably going with the 250 since I got approved on prostaff with Mercury


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

maybe eric will offer me a sponsorship that I can't pass up hehehe, but then again, maybe tran already has hmmmmm? Gotta keep everyone guessing. Then again, who knows what I will show up in for the rough water tournaments hehehe...


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

First tournament is a little less than 1 month away for me, anyone offering???? lol


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

Are you running Bravo 1 on this boat as well? What size and pitch?


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Very impressive. That is a sharp looking cat alright. This could certainly help narrow my selection process for a boat down here in the LLM...a boat that runs skinny and still hauls ***. Looking forward to seeing it at the show.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

very impressive.....what prop?


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

Eric--Looks like you mixed the ingredients just right--shallow, fast, stable, great docking habits, great fishing platform, etc...Great Job!!!

Rob Mersinger


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Lot's of fine looking boats at the Holder Show, but the Stingray was the cream of the crop IMO. That boat is even better looking in real life.

You guys are going to have to start a production line to meet the demand.


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

"As for shallow water hole shot. I shut the boat down in the shallows. A depth check with the Check-It Stick showed us 9" of water, with a nice firm bottom. Ryan hopped out with the video camera to capture what might happen next. I jacked the motor up to 6", dropped a little tab, put the throttle to the 225 Sport, and the Stingray took off."

Can you post the footage?


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

Lets see the video.

That would be impressive if it did because it appears in your photos that the boat is drafting 9+ inches of water.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

gregs1 said:


> Lets see the video.
> 
> That would be impressive if it did because it appears in your photos that the boat is drafting 9+ inches of water.


 ya, but it has a merc on the back.


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

*?*



Blue Fury said:


> ya, but it has a merc on the back.


?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll get bthe vid up ASAP.

Good observatin on the draft. The Stingray drafts 10", but needs only 9" to jump up. It's pretty sick.



gregs1 said:


> Lets see the video.
> 
> That would be impressive if it did because it appears in your photos that the boat is drafting 9+ inches of water.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I couldn't get away from work to get to the show today like I hoped to.

How about the specs on this boat - length, weight, draft, max hp, etc?

IF you will allow a 300, any thought on speed with a 300 XS on the back?

I want to demo it once you are done with the show, if it can really go that shallow and run 70+ with a 300, I may sale the TranCat!


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

fishnfool said:


> I want to demo it once you are done with the show, if it can really go that shallow and run 70+ with a 300, I may sale the TranCat!


Looks like there is going to be a TranCat for sale in the classifieds.....Trust me!


----------



## wildstreak (May 4, 2006)

The video was pretty amazing. Really showed what the boat will do. And it is a well finished boat. 

If I can sell my Illusion, I want one.


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

You just might have me on that one Eric............how long is it?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

fishnfool said:


> I couldn't get away from work to get to the show today like I hoped to.
> 
> How about the specs on this boat - length, weight, draft, max hp, etc?
> 
> ...


Saw the boat and video at the Fishing Show last night. Pretty sick.

The boat is 22' 6", hull weighs 1500 lb., and drafts 10". My buddy asked him if he was going to rate it for a 300 and he said, "Of course, it's an SCB."


----------



## easy1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Looks good!!! Can't wait to see what she'll do tomorrow. What happened to the blue metal flake?????


What metal flake you talking about there Rachetneck? Give us a fishing report, go fast.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Link to the video? Save, download, post.....?


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

I saw the video myself in Houston. It was very amazing. Stops the boat, turns off the engine, climbs down, jumps out of the water, and then starts jumping up and down on a pretty hard bottom. Then climbs back in the boat, turns the engine back on, and starts putting the hammer down. The boat starts moving forward and he turns and off she goes. It was very impressive to say the least.

Again, my hats off to you Eric. A job well done. You'll need to start taking applications for boat builders very soon.

Congrats on a great design.

Jimmie


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Think you have me confused with someone else.....I never had a black Kenner.....


easy1 said:


> What metal flake you talking about there Rachetneck? Give us a fishing report, go fast.


----------



## easy1 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Ratchetneck*



Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Think you have me confused with someone else.....I never had a black Kenner.....


Hey ya hump, thought you all were talking about going fast and posting a video. How did Kenner boats get involved?


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

easy1 said:


> Hey ya hump, thought you all were talking about going fast and posting a video. How did Kenner boats get involved?


Don't know why I bother, but let me walk you through this at a pace where you'll understand. The Rachunek that you are thinking of, aka "Rachetneck", is JOHN Rachunek. He used to have a black Kenner with "Rachetneck" on the side in lime green lettering, thus the nickname. JOHN used to guide for Bayflats Lodge. JOHN is my distant cousin. JOHN doesn't have an SCB. If you'd like to talk to John, I can give you his phone number. Simple enough? Hope so..... Obviously someone has been hitting the sauce and posting again, some people's kids!


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

That is just wicked awesome, no other way to describe it...


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Eric......


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Still no video?? Come on Eric we need an SCB fix. LOL!


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

wicked sick


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

how much prop if any was in the water running 68mph?


----------



## BigV (Apr 19, 2005)

Actually, what is the base price, with trailer?


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

is their a link to that video?


----------

